# GeForce FX5600 VS GeForce 6600



## DaBadBoy (27. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,Leute,
habe folgende Frage an euch, und zwar hatte ich jetzt vor kurzem eine PixelView (Retail) GeForce FX5600 256MB DDR ViVo/DV Grafikkarte, hab die in einem Onlineshop gakauft und nun ist die kaputt. Im Shop meinten die, dass die mir keine neue schicken können, weil sie diese Grafikkarten nicht mehr bekommen. Und nun bieten die mir statt meiner alten die G256A Gigabyte (Retail) 6600 Silent Pipe (GV-N66256DP) an.

Was meint ihr, lohnt sich der Tausch,ist die GeForce 6600 besser?


----------



## Alexander12 (27. Oktober 2005)

Hi.

Die wird sicher besser sein - Die 5er-Serie ist schon lange überholt.


MfG Alexander12


----------



## turboprinz (27. Oktober 2005)

HiHo,
das ist auf jedenfall besser! Ich habe letztens in der c't gelesen, dass nVidias größter Fehler die FX-Serie war (5000er Reihe), also gehe auf den Handel ein. Ab der 6000er Serie bietet nVidia die volle Shader Modell 3.0 / Direct-X 9 Kompatibilität an, dass heißt Spiele sehen einfach besser aus!

Gruß der TURBOprinz


----------



## DaBadBoy (27. Oktober 2005)

Ok, werde euren Rat dann wohl befolgen
Danke, Jungs 

MfG DaBadBoy


----------



## Alexander12 (27. Oktober 2005)

Hi.



> dass nVidias größter Fehler die FX-Serie war (5000er Reihe),



Wieso?


MfG Alexander12


----------



## turboprinz (27. Oktober 2005)

Scanne ich dir mal als Bild ein, wenn ich zu Hause bin. Zum Abschreiben ist mir der Text hier auf Arbeit zu lang.

Gruß der TURBOprinz


----------



## Alex Duschek (28. Oktober 2005)

turboprinz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> HiHo,
> das ist auf jedenfall besser! Ich habe letztens in der c't gelesen, dass nVidias größter Fehler die FX-Serie war (5000er Reihe), also gehe auf den Handel ein. Ab der 6000er Serie bietet nVidia die volle Shader Modell 3.0 / Direct-X 9 Kompatibilität an, dass heißt Spiele sehen einfach besser aus!
> 
> Gruß der TURBOprinz



Wobei man sich keine 6200er mit TurboCache andrehen lassen darf,da diese Karte für den Low-End Bereich ist und sogar den Arbeitsspeicher als Grafikspeicher "missbraucht",weshalb sie auch sehr langsam ist


----------

